# Off duty jobs



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

Can cops wear their uniforms off duty to work private jobs?,ie security, private details


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Funerals, graduations, and weddings, my dept. dont mind. Security jobs and private details, not if you want to loose your job.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

tms1989 said:


> Can cops wear their uniforms off duty to work private jobs?,ie security, private details


Private details in your own city/town? Not only would the dept. have an issue with it I think fellow officers would be a little upset. It's a police uniform not a ticket to be a freelance security/detail officer.


----------



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

ahhhh... probably not a great idea. So there are people that actually do this? Hell I can't wait to get out of mine never mind where it to another job.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Believe it or not, In California (San Diego specifically) there is a company that employs off duty police officers to work various contracts that desire off duty officers. Ironically the name of the company is "Off duty officers." The ones I have seen are dressed in white polo shirts that read "Off Duty Police Officer" in large black letter on the back of the shirt. They were also wearing full duty belts w/firearms. As an interesting (or not so) side note, when off duty police officers are working private details, they have to possess the same state issued certification cards for OC, baton, and firearms as a security officer would were they not a peace officer. Weird...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

"As an interesting (or not so) side note, when off duty police officers are working private details, they have to possess the same state issued certification cards for OC, baton, and firearms as a security officer would were they not a peace officer. Weird..."
doesnt shock me at all...its the land of fruits and nuts,like ma only on a bigger scale


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

csauce777 said:


> Believe it or not, In California (San Diego specifically) there is a company that employs off duty police officers to work various contracts that desire off duty officers. Ironically the name of the company is "Off duty officers." The ones I have seen are dressed in white polo shirts that read "Off Duty Police Officer" in large black letter on the back of the shirt. They were also wearing full duty belts w/firearms. As an interesting (or not so) side note, when off duty police officers are working private details, they have to possess the same state issued certification cards for OC, baton, and firearms as a security officer would were they not a peace officer. Weird...


I've been here 18 years and I've never heard of the "Off Duty" thing. I know in L.A. County, we don't have anything like that where guys wear polo shirts and belong to a company like that. We do have citizens looking for off-duty officers to work private security jobs, but we would work them as a private citizen who happens to be a police officer in their other job.

The other thing is true, to be able to carry a gun and work a private security job, we would have to obtain a "Guard Card" from Sacramento just like everyone else. That's something that started about 8 years ago or so. I'm not sure why but it is what it is.

It's also true, this is a weird place, which is one of the reasons why it's an interesting place to work. Because of that, I've got lots of weird and interesting stories of things I've seen and done after 18 years on the job.


----------



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

Well, maybe I didnt say it right, but if a company, like Target wanted you to work security for the holidays, or direct traffic in the parking lot, you'd nedd to do it thru your dept., and not on your own?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

"I've been here 18 years and I've never heard of the "Off Duty" thing"
offdutycops.com


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> "I've been here 18 years and I've never heard of the "Off Duty" thing"
> offdutycops.com


I guess it must be a San Diego area thing. I've not heard or seen it around the L.A. County area.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

LA Copper said:


> I guess it must be a San Diego area thing. I've not heard or seen it around the L.A. County area.


I'm with ya there, LA Copper... I'm just north of San Diego and never heard of 'em either. Learn something new every day, I guess!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

adroitcuffs said:


> I'm with ya there, LA Copper... I'm just north of San Diego and never heard of 'em either. Learn something new every day, I guess!


Since your north of San Diego, do you have any inside scoop about what happened in Oceanside? Was it an ambush like the news made it sound like?


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

tms1989 said:


> Well, maybe I didnt say it right, but if a company, like Target wanted you to work security for the holidays, or direct traffic in the parking lot, you'd nedd to do it thru your dept., and not on your own?


you mean like a normal detail?

how old are you?


----------



## Oscar32 (Sep 20, 2006)

The only off duty thing that I do is carpentry. Same bullshit, different duty belt. I have been solicited several times to work "Door Security" at certain bars while off-duty, it is in our policies and procedures that constitutes that as conflict of interest within our town.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

CALIFORNIA OFFDUTY PROTECTION SERVICES 
Police officer staffed agency experienced in law enforcement & homeland security. ... California Off-Duty Protection Services specializes in the areas of Personal ...
www.*offdutycops.com* -


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

For my off duty ensemble I wear a ballistic nylon g- string w/ matching batman belt, but only a pancake holster cuz the level3 chafes. I have a pasty badge and a Fez for my cover...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Deuce said:


> For my off duty ensemble I wear a ballistic nylon g- string w/ matching batman belt, but only a pancake holster cuz the level3 chafes. I have a pasty badge and a Fez for my cover...


 thanks for the visual:uc:


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> thanks for the visual:uc:


You can see that everyday on Piedmont! :transmet:


----------



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

17 yrs old as of 10-15
whydo you ask??


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> thanks for the visual:uc:


Whaat?? Come on, I don't have a hairy back or nothing...


----------

